# "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*"Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu​*

Obwohl gerade die Forschungen Sneddons zum Schmerz bei Fischen schon mehrfach widerlegt wurden (u. a. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258187; http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273716), sendet der WDR wieder eine Sendung zu dem Thema, das wohl wieder recht einseitig auf Sneddons Studien setzt: 
Morgen, 8. Februar 2015, 18.15 - 19.10 Uhr
Montag, 9. Februar 2015, 06.25 - 07.20 Uhr (Wdh.)

Mit dem Titel "Stumme Schreie":
http://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/ratgeber/tieresucheneinzuhause/sendungen/fisch-schmerzen100.html

Was daraus wieder werden wird, kann man ja inzwischen nachvollziehen als Angler:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271265

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298264

Als Angler wird man da sicherlich auch wieder kriminalisiert werden, die organisierten Angelfischer und ihr Dachverband werden wohl eher wieder Beifall klatschen und weitere Einschränkungen beim Angeln fordern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Ich sehe das noch nicht so negativ wie du.|bigeyes

Da es diesmal (dem Text im Link zufolge) gegen die Industrie geht, steht den "Schützern" eine geldschwere Lobby gegenüber.
Im Gegensatz zu uns, denke ich die Fischindustrie kann und wird sich gut zu wehren wissen.
Verbindungen zur Politik hat die Industrie und reichlich Geld für unabhängige Gutachten(die zu anderen Erkenntnissen kommen als Sneddon)  ist vorhanden(von denen ganz am Ende wir Angler sogar profitieren könnten).


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Vergiss es - Du brauchst Dir ja nur kurz den Teaser des WDR durchlesen und der Titel kommt ja auch nicht von ungefähr.. - Arlinghaus  kurz erwähnt, Sneddon lange erklärt, da kann man leicht raten, in welche Richtung das geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Ja schon aber der auserkorene " Feind" hat diesmal Geld und Einfluss - ist also weitaus wehrhafter als wir Angler.

Evtl. bekommt Arlinghaus(oder eben andere ernsthafte Wissenschaftler) so mal wieder Geld für ne aktuelle Studie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Am Ende dürfen dann deswegen Fischer vielleicht mehr fangen und Angler nix mehr....

Und organisierte Angelfischer klatschen Beifall wie beim Abknüppelgebot auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Warten wirs ab, was rauskommt......

Ich hab das damals bei der NDR-"Doku" schon kritisch gesehen (und recht behalten), ich hoffe, wenigstens hier habe ich unrecht!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Du hast schon wieder Blutdruck und Tunnelblick.:m

Hast du alles gelesen was im Link steht?
Da geht es nur am industriellen Fischfang und nicht wie bei der schwachsinnigen NDR Doku um Angler.

Die Industrie hat Geld und Einfluss um sich zu wehren. Und das wird sie auch tun! Mit Studien und Gutachten werden die sich wehren.
Evtl. profitieren wir Angler sogar davon denn das wir auf unseren Bundesverband nicht hoffen brauchen, wissen wir ja längst.


----------



## Fotomanni (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

wir sind da dummerweise mal wieder mitbetroffen. 

Die Zustände in der Fischindustrie sind dagegen wirklich teilweise unbeschreiblich. Schuld ist aber nicht nur die Geldgier der Industrie sondern vor allem die Brüsseler Bürokraten.

Warum muss der "Beifang" entsorgt werden wenn auf der anderen Seite nach Gammelfisch für Fischmehl extra gefischt wird und dabei zig Quadratmeilen Meeresgrund in kürzester Zeit vernichtet werden?

Und warum können die großen Trawler in der Ostsee tonnenweise Fisch raus holen während die lokalen Kutter nach einem halben Jahr ihre Fangquote erreicht haben und nicht mehr fangen dürfen. Und dann wird neben dem Kutter Fisch verkauft der im Nordwestatlantik gefangen wurde. Das ist doch wirklich absurd.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Du hast schon wieder Blutdruck und Tunnelblick.:m


Ja..
Ist das ein Wunder?



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Evtl. profitieren wir Angler sogar davon denn das wir auf unseren Bundesverband nicht hoffen brauchen, wissen wir ja längst.


Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warten wirs ab, was rauskommt......
> 
> Ich hab das damals bei der NDR-"Doku" schon kritisch gesehen (und recht behalten), *ich hoffe, wenigstens hier habe ich unrecht!*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese entsteht bei mir der Eindruck, als hätte sich der WDR von den Grünlingen kaufen oder zumindest beeinflussen lassen...alleine die Wortwahl ist irgendwie verdächtig. Wird sicher wieder ähnlich sein wie bei der NDR - Doku. Aber sie können es machen, schließlich müssen wir ja GEZ zahlen für angeblich unabhängige Berichterstattung


----------



## west1 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warten wirs ab, was rauskommt......


Genau!

wann warst du eigentlich das letzte Mal angeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*



> wann warst du eigentlich das letzte Mal angeln?



viel zu wenig - bis ich Feierabend habe, setzt bei uns in B-W schon das Nachtangelverbot ein..


----------



## EMZET (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Da hier der Fisch als Kuschelhaustier dargestellt wird, wird es uns Angler auf jeden Fall mitbetreffen.


----------



## Spiderpike (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Also das mit der Berichterstattung finde ich schon in Ordnung...die ist so wie immer...was ich nicht in Ordnung finde ist wie wir damit Umgehen. Nicht besser als alle anderen die sich benachteiligt fühlen. 
Wenn ich meinen Freunden/Bekannten erzählen würde das die Tierschützer gegen Angler vorgehen dann rollen die bestenfalls mit den Augen.
Seid mir nicht böse, aber wenn Ihr jetzt jeden Beitrag der im Fernsehen kommt so aufpusht dann  brauchen wir uns nicht wundern das sich die "Schützer" auf einen guten Weg sehen.
*es ist nur Angeln !!!*


----------



## west1 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> aber wenn Ihr jetzt jeden Beitrag der im Fernsehen kommt so aufpusht dann  brauchen wir uns nicht wundern das sich die "Schützer" auf einen guten Weg sehen.



|good:

Die Angler, nicht nur die Angelfischer legen sich halt selbst gerne Steine in den Weg.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Was soll denn an dem Bericht schlimm werden? Anscheinend kommen ja weder Dr. Spahn noch Frau Dr. "Noch nie genagelt" zu Wort!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was soll denn an dem Bericht schlimm werden? Anscheinend kommen ja weder Dr. Spahn noch Frau Dr. "Noch nie *genagelt*" zu Wort!



Und geangelt auch nicht, soweit ich weiß.:q


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was soll denn an dem Bericht schlimm werden? Anscheinend kommen ja weder Dr. Spahn noch Frau Dr. "Noch nie genagelt" zu Wort!





Terence Drill schrieb:


> Und geangelt auch nicht, soweit ich weiß.


_*Pruuuuussssst* _:q


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Viel Wind um nix!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Wie mans nimmt - Fische sind Freunde, Schaltung zu Petra-Freundin Sneddon, Arlinghaus (der mit internationalen Kollegen Sneddons Forschung widerlegt hat) wurde nicht mal erwähnt, Schnitt von Streichelkois zu Schleppnetzfischern ..

Zielrichtung klar und eindeutig und wurde auch so gesagt:
Fisch sind wie Säugetiere......... 

neenenenenee, schon klar, solche Propaganda schadet weder Anglern noch Angeln.......

Sowas ist zielführende Öffentlichkeits"arbeit" - Emotionen statt Fakten...

Die organisierten Angelfischer bieten als "kompetenten" Gegenpol:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Auch wenn erst am Ende der Schlacht die Toten gezählt werden, braucht man wohl nicht viel Phantasie um vorherzusagen, wie das ausgehen wird.


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Du siehst viel zu viel schwarz, mach doch mal außerhalb vom Forum ne Umfrage wie die Öffentlichkeit den Angler und das angeln sieht. Ich wette die meisten interessiert es nicht. 

Des wars dann au vu mir zum Thema.


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

tiere suchen ein zu hause?
zielgruppe?
gut, da wird´s nächste woche auf facebook mal rauschen, danach sind dann wieder die hunde aus süd-/osteuropa dominierend.


----------



## Kaka (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*



west1 schrieb:


> Du siehst viel zu viel schwarz, mach doch mal außerhalb vom Forum ne Umfrage wie die Öffentlichkeit den Angler und das angeln sieht. Ich wette die meisten interessiert es nicht.
> 
> Des wars dann au vu mir zum Thema.



|good:


----------



## Casso (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Kann den letzten Beitrag von west so unterschreiben. Alleine in meinem Umfeld sehe ich wie weit das Interesse der Nichtangler reicht. Die interessiert es nämlich null ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden oder eben nicht. Den einzigen negativen Punkt den "meine" Leute sehen ist die Ruhe beim Angeln. 

"Viel zu langweilig!" und "Ne, das ist defintiv nichts für mich!" höre ich immer wieder. Ansonsten ist es denen jedoch egal wie und was mit den Fischen, den Gewässern und dem Rest passiert. So lange ab und an mal ein Fisch für sie abfällt ist es in Ordnung.

Leider habe ich die Sendung heute verpasst, habe die Wdh. aber schon programmiert. Werde mir morgen nach Feierabend mal selber ein Bild davon machen und anschließend meine Meinung darlegen.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*



west1 schrieb:


> Du siehst viel zu viel schwarz,


Thomas ist halt "der 10. Mann" & das ist gut so. 

Ernsthaft:

Was schon eine einzelne TV-Sendung anrichten kann, ist uns doch allen noch gut in Erinnerung, oder?!

Damit meine ich natürlich die NDR-Doku mit all ihren Nachwirkungen; findet man im Board ohne Ende was zu, aktuell ja auch zu Konsequenzen - für alle, nicht nur für die paar Honks, die in dem Schmierfilm gezeigt wurden.

Ein anders Beispiel wäre der "Monitor-Bericht" vor vielen Jahren, der zu einem großen Teil das Wettfischverbot & die Setzkescherproblematik mit initiierte.

Noch entscheidender ist aber die Tendenz, dass ständig neue "Aufdeckungsreportagen" natürlich als steter Tropfen auf die gesellschaftliche Meinung Einfluss haben.
Wer das negiert, stellt sich blind.



west1 schrieb:


> mach doch mal  außerhalb vom
> Forum ne Umfrage wie die Öffentlichkeit den Angler und das  angeln sieht. Ich wette die meisten interessiert es nicht.


Hat es schon gegeben, siehe z.B. die Arlinghaus'schen Studien, die überraschend positive Rückmeldungen zeigten.
Die sind aber auch schon ein paar Tage alt.
Ich befürchte, heute sähe es etwas anders aus.

Beispiel: als meine Töchter um 5 Jahre alt waren (nun 15-20 Jahre her) fand der Großteil ihrer Altersgenossen Angeln zwar ein wenig ekelig (Würmer & glitschige Fische anfassen & so), Angeln aber schon irgendwie spannend.

Heute, in der KiTa meines Nachzüglers, kriegst du mit der Mehrheit zunächst mal eine fette Tierquälerei-Diskussion. Und ein guter Teil möchte "keine Tiere essen".

Das kommt natürlich nicht von den Kurzen selbst, sondern aus den Elternhäusern, Kindermedien,... und zu einem nicht unbedeutendem Part von den ErzieherINNEN.
Auch wenn sich dies sicherlich während des Aufwachsens zu einem Grossteil reletiviert, bleibt da natürlich was von hängen.
Wie werden diese Kinder, wenn sie mal erwachsen sind, wohl als Gesellschaft mit dem Angeln umgehen?

Verglichen mit unseren Nachbarländern sind beim Thema Angeln in Deutschland die Wolken so tiefgrau, wie sollten aufgeweckte Angler mit den Erfahrungen der letzten 2-3 Jahrzehnte da nicht schwarz sehen?!

Wer heute noch sagt, 'alles gut, was soll denn schon passieren', sollte mal dringend die rosarote Brille abnehmen, sich schlau machen und ernsthaft nachdenken ...falls intellektuell möglich.


----------



## Jose (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*



west1 schrieb:


> Du siehst viel zu viel schwarz, ...



ach, wäre das schön. 
tatsächlich wird es alles noch viel schwärzer kommen.
Thomas ist halt der ,leider leider, einsame rufer für die freiheit der angler in der verratswelt des dafv.

wer sein engagement wegen verbaler "schnitzer" infrage stellt hat nix vom ernst der lage begriffen. 
erfreulich ist aber das:


west1 schrieb:


> ...Des wars dann au vu mir zum Thema.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

http://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/ratgeber/tieresucheneinzuhause/sendungen/fisch-schmerzen100.html
Siehe Kommentare - einer ist von mir.

Da werf ich denen vor, was ich mache ;.-)))

Wer findets raus?


----------



## Fares (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

@thomas

Die Welt ist eben doch keine Scheibe!
Und die Sonne dreht sich nicht um die Erde.
Und vielleicht empfinden Fische doch Schmerzen.

Von daher: ich finde eine zweite Meinung interessant. Es ist doch offensichtlich, dass der Forschungssgegenstad "Schmerz bei Fischen" nicht ausreichend geklärt ist.
Und der Arlinghustyp ist doch auch parteiisch. Er angelt...

Von daher: Interessantes Thema. 

Bin gepsannt ob und wann da jemals etwas 100% bewiesen wird.


----------



## Trollwut (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Beispiel: als meine Töchter um 5 Jahre alt waren (nun 15-20 Jahre her) fand der Großteil ihrer Altersgenossen Angeln zwar ein wenig ekelig (Würmer & glitschige Fische anfassen & so), Angeln aber schon irgendwie spannend.
> 
> Brauchst vllt. nen Angelkonformen Schwiegersohn? :m
> 
> Wie werden diese Kinder, wenn sie mal erwachsen sind, wohl als Gesellschaft mit dem Angeln umgehen?



Und da kommen wir zu "unserem" Auftrag als Angler. Da muss jeder für sich seine Lobby sein. dem privaten Umfeld zeigen, wie angeln wirklich ist. Ich hatte schon mit so vielen Freund/innen Gespräche drüber, wos dann zuerst hieß: "Ja, langweilig, rumsitzen, etc."
Sobald man dann aber eben erzählt, wieviele verschiedene Angelarten und Techniken es gibt, und von von den verschiedenen Vorlieben der Fische erzählt und Dinge, die man für deren Fang wissen muss, kam eigentlich immer Bewunderung und Begeisterung zurück. "Das ist ja dann echt eine Wissenschaft, und mehr als nur nen Wurm zu baden" oder "Dieses Spinnfischen klingt echt interessant, ne kleine Wanderung machen, hier und da mal anhalten, kurz angeln, weiterlaufen..." und so weiter.

Auch wirklich super Lobbyarbeit ist es, Freunde zum Angeln einzuladen. Man nehme einen warmen Sommertag, lädt zum grillen am Wasser ein, bietet evtl. dabei noch den frischesten Fisch, den es gibt, legt nebenbei die Ruten raus, und trinkt gemütlich n Bier zusammen. Jeder, der da dabei is, behält einen super Eindruck.
Ich hab mittlerweile echt viele Kollegen, die fragen, wann ich wieder angeln geh, sie wollen mit. Ich versuche zwar immer, die Jungs und Mädels dazu zu überreden, selbst einen Schein zu machen, aber sie weigern sich, gehn aber trotzdem immer mit.
Sie schätzen sozusagen den Erholungswert des Angelns ohne zu angeln.
Und diese Einstellung kann uns vllt. mal so weit bringen, dass angeln um des angelns willen ein vernünftiger Grund ist - und nicht nur der Nahrungserwerb.

In sofern steht meiner Ansicht nach jeder in der Pflicht, selbst lobbyarbeit zu betreiben. Wobei das ja in dem Fall keine Arbeit ist, oder? #6


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe Kommentare - einer ist von mir.


drei kommentare, steini, tommi und jörgi, vermutlich alle hier im board aktiv...





exil-dithschi schrieb:


> tiere suchen ein zu hause?
> zielgruppe?
> gut, da wird´s nächste woche auf facebook mal rauschen, danach sind dann wieder die hunde aus süd-/osteuropa dominierend.



fische sind nass, kalt, glibbrig und eklik, fast so eklig wie spinnen, tun der zielgruppe zu wenig leid.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe Kommentare - einer ist von mir.



....."Gesinnungs"journalismus"....:m

*Bullseye !*#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Ich habs ja schon zu Anfang vermutet....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> ....."Gesinnungs"journalismus"....:m
> 
> *Bullseye !*#6



;-)))))))


----------



## Stipperolli (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

@ Kati
Ich denke das man doch gute Lobbyarbeit gerade im Bereich Kinder und Jugend machen kann. Ich gehe in den wärmeren Monaten 1-2x pro Monat mit dem Hort meines Sohnes ans Wasser zum Angeln. Dabei bekommen sie ein paar Grundkenntnisse erklärt vor allem aber das Angeln viel mehr ist als nur Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. Wir versuchen den Kindern den respektvollen Umgang mit Fischen und allen anderen Tieren bei zu bringen. Sie lernen dort auch wie man sich in der Natur verhält das man keinen Abfall liegen lässt usw. 2x im Jahr machen wir eine Aufräumaktion im Wald und am See. Im Winter geht ein Vater der Förster ist mit den Kindern in den Wald und erklärt Tierspuren, Pflanzen und wie man sich im Wald verhalten soll. Bei den Eltern kommt das sehr gut an und wir haben dadurch schon den ein oder anderen Papa zum Angeln mit Tochter oder Sohn gebracht. 
Ich denke das man über diese Aktionen solche Sendungen entkräften kann. Da man wenn die Kids abgeholt werden immer mal wieder mit den Eltern ins Gespräch kommt. Dabei kann man auch den Umwelt und Tierschutz ansprechen den wir Angler und auch die Jäger leisten, vielmals höre ich das hab ich ja gar nicht gewusst. Das dies nicht das Allheilmittel ist ist mir bewusst aber jeder Tropfen höhlt den Stein.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Keine Frage, da gehen wir Hand in Hand.
 Ich hab nur versucht zu beschreiben, wie sich die Grundhaltung ändert und dass man davor nicht die Augen verschließen darf.


----------



## Stipperolli (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Da hast Du recht. Es liegt aber auch ein Stück weit an uns diese Grundhaltung zu ändern. Das fängt mit sauberen verlassen des Angelplatzes an und hört mit dem anständigen behandeln der gefangenen Fische auf.
Einfach mal selber Initiative ergreifen und im KG, Hort oder Schule anbieten einen Info Tag zu machen. Die "bösen Geister" müssen wir selber 
vertreiben sonst macht es keiner. Ich bin bis jetzt immer auf reges Interesse gestoßen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*



Stipperolli schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht. Es liegt aber auch ein Stück weit an uns diese Grundhaltung zu ändern. Das fängt mit sauberen verlassen des Angelplatzes an und hört mit dem anständigen behandeln der gefangenen Fische auf.
> Einfach mal selber Initiative ergreifen und im KG, Hort oder Schule anbieten einen Info Tag zu machen. Die "bösen Geister" müssen wir selber
> vertreiben sonst macht es keiner. Ich bin bis jetzt immer auf reges Interesse gestoßen.



bin da auch ganz bei dir.
unser ansehen ist noch recht gut, hier fiel der begriff langweilig, das hör´ ich auch öfter. man ist eigentlich ein bemitleidenswerter spinner. wir stehen bei weitem besser da als die jäger.

problem bei der ganzen sache, die katastrophale außendarstellung "unserer" interessenvertreter.
hier muß endlich was passieren, jemand der seine häßliche visage in die kamera hält und klartext labert.
der auch ganz klar öffentlich differenziert, daß leute die sich an pommesbuden mit angelteich daneben benehmen eben nicht mit dem vergleichbar sind was sich ansonsten an den ufern abspielt und das eben nicht so ein "angelnnurzummampfen" schwachsinn dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Stipperolli (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Stumme Schreie" - da kommt wieder was auf Angler zu*

Wenn Du das nicht selbst machst wird es keiner machen. Hier bei mir ist der LV noch sehr aktiv aber das ist leider in Deutschland die Seltenheit. Den BV kannste leider in die Tonne treten da bin ich ganz bei Thomas. Obwohl ich ein organisierter Angelfischer bin. Aber in BRB hat das halt viele Vorteile.


----------

